# Holidays



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

What do you guy's like to give to your customer for the holidays?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

(only a joke)

A Bill..........


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

A Card. Its simple and it is kind of a nice gesture


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

TEX;463252 said:


> (only a joke)
> 
> A Bill..........


Why is that a joke? I mailed mine today, just in time for x-mas. haha.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I have some high end customer. And was thinking of some kind of a party tray deal.
What do you think??


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

maybe a bottle of good wine with a thank you


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i would do a card. anything more expensive they may think your making to much money



JR


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

TEX;463393 said:


> maybe a bottle of good wine with a thank you


alcohol is a bad idea
What if they don't drink?
It happens (a lot more than it used to) and it makes you look silly.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

I would like to send something more then a card.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

And when I mean high end customer's. I mean my Comm accounts. Not the Res.
Sorry


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I want to do somthing also.

Was thinking about coffee cups, and a gift basket.

Also though maybe just a few dozen dounuts


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

> I want to do somthing also.
> 
> Was thinking about coffee cups, and a gift basket.
> 
> Also though maybe just a few dozen dounuts


Sounds good.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Are you going to do it today before Christmas or before New Years??


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Everyone gets a card, signed by all the guys. We sent about 2400 this year. That is all clients, prospectives, and vendors.

Good Residential- coffee mug or 2, and a calendar

Great Residential- $25-50 restaurant gift card and above

Elite Residential- $50-100 restaurant gft card, poinsettas, and above

My top 5 residential got $100gift card, $100 order from Omaha Steaks, and above. I was invited to two x-mas parties and brought them each a good $80 bottle of wine. Top residential all pay us over $20k+ a year each.

Commerical get poinsettas for the front of the office, I take all of the managers/owners out to dinner, and we give the employees of the companies discount cards to use for our services.

Small price to pay for the thank you cards and more referrals than we can usually handle.


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

I send my customers a card


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

> Everyone gets a card, signed by all the guys. We sent about 2400 this year. That is all clients, prospectives, and vendors.
> 
> Good Residential- coffee mug or 2, and a calendar
> 
> ...


I like that level of service. The range in which you gauge your customers. Sound kind of one sided but it's a fact of life. I mean business 101.


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

A holiday card thanking them for their business


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Giving to the business or residence??

You are the service provider they should be tipping you/us

Send them a card like the paperboy does in hopes of a tip.....


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

T-Trim;464246 said:


> I like that level of service. The range in which you gauge your customers. Sound kind of one sided but it's a fact of life. I mean business 101.


Tony,

I do agree with you, this method is very one sided. However, I can't justify sending a $100 gift card to all of our clients; especially the ones that hire us once and never again, or the lower money maintenance accounts that may pay $700-1000 a year.

I feel the scaling is the best way to tell them thank you, based on both income to us, and the attitude of the customer during the season. We have an overwhelming good response to this, receiving cards and a million other things in return.

I think a card is a great idea, but a minimum at best. You are providing a service to them that anyone under the sun can also offer. Be original with your thank-yous and make the client remember you. It's a small price to pay, for the return.

Best of luck

Steve


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Season's Greetings to everyone, but I like the different responses above.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

We make gift baskets from scratch catered to each individual customer that we deem important. Usually that means people who spend 25k plus, have a constant referral relationship, or someone we are in the designing phase of our relationship. This usually comes to 12-18 baskets per year. We design each basket to the client needs with everything from cheese, wine, gift certificates, garden tools, etc. Every year we do 1 or 2 as gags with Boone's farm, cheese wiz, etc. We get the baskets at a local craft store and spray a stencil with our company name/logo/holly leaves. 

Most importantly we get rave reviews over them.

We haven't started them yet this year......


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

SnoFarmer;464350 said:


> Giving to the business or residence??
> 
> You are the service provider they should be tipping you/us
> 
> Send them a card like the paperboy does in hopes of a tip.....


Include a stamped return envelope too.


----------

